# Relocating to Auckland - Need advice



## avi92 (May 18, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I have recently accepted a permanent job offer in NZ and soon relocating to Auckland by end of June 2015.

I will be moving with my spouse and 3 yr old kid. My workplace is located at Greenlane.

Can you please advice me on following points?

1) Suburb to live :
Which suburb is good and safe to live for a small family like our considering commuting to Greenlane ? I wont mind travelling by public transport for 15-30 min. to reach to office. Kindly suggest me the suburbs that can offer good public transport connectivity, day care / preschool facilities and nearby grocery shops ( similar to woolworth/cole/ seven eleven etc)

2) Buying a used car :
Alternatively, I dont have problem buying a used car if that is easy and parking is affordable ( Kindly let me know how much it generally cost to park at greenlane). I have NSW, Australia driving license valid until 2020 and never used my car to drivie to work in sydney due to very high parking costs during my 2 yrs stay in Australia.

Which car make are mostly used in NZ ( like in Australia Ford & Holden are most common) ? Is it easy to buy a used car ? are there any websites like carsales.com.au ?

3) Day care :
How much does it cost for day care and is it easy to get admission into a day care for 3 yr old ? Are there any websites ?


Looking for your kind help.

Thanks & Regards
Avi


----------



## relocate2015 (May 25, 2015)

Hi Avi,

Congratulations!

I was transferred to Auckland from UK by my employer. My wife, 12 year old son and I are all on Resident Visas.

Although I work in CBD, my wife actually works at Greenlane.

We live in Howick, which is good for me as I can get the ferry from nearby Half Moon Bay. It's also a short drive for my wife to Greenlane too. Buses are regular from Howick, Pakuranga etc to Greenlane - around 25 minutes.

Howick and Pac aren't on the train line though.

There are plenty of parks, good schools, super markets and Howick has a lovely village feel too.

My wife parks at Greenlane and it's around $14 per day to park, plus fuel (or $6 by bus!).

Buying a car is very straightforward, we bought one within 3 days of arriving. We were advised to go for a Japanese car and ended up with a Toyota Rav4. Although 2002 it is in excellent order and runs well. Our Rav4 cost $7,500 NZD.

Not sure about day care, our son sometimes goes to an after school club as he is older, but I do believe day care can be expensive.

Hope this helps

Dave





avi92 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have recently accepted a permanent job offer in NZ and soon relocating to Auckland by end of June 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

avi92 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have recently accepted a permanent job offer in NZ and soon relocating to Auckland by end of June 2015.
> 
> ...


@avi92 hi there! can see your location as Mumbai and just wanting to know how did you manage to get a permanent job offer while being in Mumbai as they say its next to impossible if you are not physically present in Nz.


----------



## dawngoingnz (Oct 9, 2015)

how are you finding Auckland Avi?


----------

